# Survivor: Heros vs Villains - "That Girl Is Like a Virus" 2/25/2010



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

That challenge was fun to watch. But James was a real a-hole. As Parvati said: He's on the wrong team. Speaking of Parvati, I rather see Russell go first, but her act really is wearing thin on me as well. And her comment about Jerri being a cougar...do young women think they're gonna stay young forever.

I love how the producers poke fun at Coach. Showing the sun on his face, etc. And his premature victory celebration was hilarious!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> That challenge was fun to watch. But James was a real a-hole. As Parvati said: He's on the wrong team. Speaking of Parvati, I rather see Russell go first, but her act really is wearing thin on me as well. And her comment about Jerri being a cougar...do young women think they're gonna stay young forever.
> 
> I love how the producers poke fun at Coach. Showing the sun on his face, etc. And his premature victory celebration was hilarious!


I can see Russell and Parvati going far in this game.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I would have much rather seen Parvati go than Randy.

C'est la vie. There are going to be many such Thursday nights for me this season. I like most all of them.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

The challenge was great. Way to go Heroes!

I loved Russell hiding the machete. It didn't seem to be mentioned until Tribal though.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> I would have much rather seen Parvati go than Randy.
> 
> C'est la vie. There are going to be many such Thursday nights for me this season. I like most all of them.


I hate Randy but they were stupid not to vote for Parvati. Challenge was fine but aside from throwing the pad at Randy what was wrong with what James did during the challenge? I dislike him the rest of the time but he did what the challenge required.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I hate Randy but they were stupid not to vote for Parvati. Challenge was fine but aside from throwing the pad at Randy what was wrong with what James did during the challenge? I dislike him the rest of the time but he did what the challenge required.


James took him out in two seconds, further humiliating him was not cool.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> That challenge was fun to watch. But James was a real a-hole. As Parvati said: He's on the wrong team. Speaking of Parvati, I rather see Russell go first, but her act really is wearing thin on me as well. And her comment about Jerri being a cougar...do young women think they're gonna stay young forever.


Well, they think they'll marry someone rich and be happy forever, which lets you not become a cougar. But yeah, I'm sick of her (but like looking at her).

Interesting show -- I was fully expecting to see Parvati go home. Hasn't she been on the show a lot, has friends on the other tribe, and even won some money? I thought there was a lot against her.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> James took him out in two seconds, further humiliating him was not cool.


He's also getting a bit of a potty mouth.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Interesting show -- I was fully expecting to see Parvati go home. Hasn't she been on the show a lot, has friends on the other tribe, and even won some money? I thought there was a lot against her.


I don't get how having other people from your season equals instant hidden alliance. After all Parvati beat them all which means she probably stabbed them in the back or voted them out back then. It might be more detrimental to have people from your previous season on the show. They may dislike you more than anyone.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> But James was a real a-hole. As Parvati said: He's on the wrong team.


Courtney said that.

I was surprised to see Randy was pretty mellow during his exit interview at the end. Even saying he wishes the rest of them luck.

Didn't like Parvati making that cougar comment about Jerri. But it did make sense to me to keep her over Randy for challenges. There's no reason to worry yet about her having 'friends' on the other side; it's not like they're merging anytime soon.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

markz said:


> I don't get how having other people from your season equals instant hidden alliance. After all Parvati beat them all which means she probably stabbed them in the back or voted them out back then. It might be more detrimental to have people from your previous season on the show. They may dislike you more than anyone.


Something about the enemy you know being a better ally than the enemy you don't.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I know Rob is a polarizing character, but I like him on this show. He is wise.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, I used to really hate Rob. This time around, while I still hate his ego, I'm appreciating his astute analysis of the subtleties of the game.

And it takes a lot for me to say that, because I HATED him.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I wasn't a big fan the first time around either, but he's one of may favs in this one. But he's a lot different now.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I wouldn't say he's a favorite for me, but I am enjoying his commentary.

I also wanted to mention I'm annoyed by the only one challenge thing, and not just because it messes me up in our Fantasy league. 

I like the challenges, and enjoy seeing two a show. It's interesting how it affects the dynamics of the groups.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

I've always been a big fan of Rob. Probably my favorite Survivor ever. But I will say he seems to have gained a lot of maturity since he was last in the game. Hopefully it will serve him well this time around.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Did Danielle grow some boobs since her first time on the show?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Challenge was fine but aside from throwing the pad at Randy what was wrong with what James did during the challenge? I dislike him the rest of the time but he did what the challenge required.


James DURING the Challenge did what was required. Slamming the pad down on Randy when he was in the mud was an a-hole move. When Randy said something along the lines of "Real class, James" and James responded with attitude and expletives, that just added to the a-holeness.

It seems James may have been hitting the juice since we saw him last, and I'm talking the Mark McGwire variety. Maybe he'll get another booboo on his finger and have to leave again. Couldn't happen too soon in my book.


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

I think Rob looks better this season because he's surrounded by players more despicable than him. It's easy to look like the good guy when Tyson the Tool is on your team.

I do hope Parvati goes soon. Two seasons of her act was more than enough, I don't need to see it again.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

As soon as Coach made his heroic speech about Randy, I knew Randy was history.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Man, the Villains better hope there are lots more puzzly challenges, because they were completely outclassed in every physical challenge of the season, and this one was just embarrassing. But, by the end they weren't even trying. Yeah, it's pretty unlikely Randy is going to be able to push James off the podium, but he could try. He could use the mud to make himself more slippery, then try something like let James come at him and try to use his own momentum against him. Obviously going straight up is not going to work.

I was impressed with how well Rob did against Colby, especially since you know Colby was out to prove something after the first reward challenge. And although it ended up not mattering at all, I was thinking at the beginning of the challenge "don't you wish you still had Stephanie?"


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> As soon as Coach made his heroic speech about Randy, I knew Randy was history.


Along the same lines, when they kept showing footage of people wanting Parvati out, I knew she was staying.

It seems like I am the only one here that wants Parvati to stay around. As someone else said it was easy for Rob to look better this season with so many despicable people around, the same goes for Parvati. I am not at all annoyed by her. Hanging out with her would assure me of not being around Jerri much. That's who I really dislike. Or maybe I'd be one of the schlubs falling for Parvati's act if I were there. And she's awfully darn cute!

While James IS acting like a dbag this season, his throwing of the pad at Randy could have just been an emotional heat of the moment thing. Kinda like Coach showing off and doing his poses and not hearing Jeff call a do-over.

I have always been a Rob fan, but man is he more impressive this year! He is one smart cookie! I'd love if he was blogging after each episode like Jeff is. He has some great insight into this game.

I would have loved seeing Courtney do the mud challenge! Can you imagine how far from the podium she would have flown! Man if she were caked with mud, she could have topped 85 lbs easy!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I'm liking that CBS is putting up a lot more video on their website this season. I think there are a dozen clips up this morning dated yesterday.

Conversation between Jerri and Russell.


Spoiler



Jerri telling Russell he'd go down in Survivor history if he blindsided Parvati was funny. Russell - "She's sleeping with the devil". Also, why am I not surprised to hear Coach is a terrible snuggler?


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> Did Danielle grow some boobs since her first time on the show?


Don't really remember Danielle from the first time she was on, but Rob seems to have grown some moobs.

Glad Parvati was not voted out because I like looking at her, but didn't want to see Randy go either. He is so bitter with the world that he usually keeps me laughing.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Didn't someone flip Jeff the bird? Was that James or Coach?

And I hope Rob makes it to the end. Right now he is the only one I am really rooting for, though Tom seemed to do some good fence mending. 

I loved Rob's note about "watch who is sleeping next to who". Then added "because I was guilty of it too".


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Didn't someone flip Jeff the bird? Was that James or Coach?


Coach.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I've always liked Rob (and Ambuh). Even on TAR.

I don't remember Danielle either. So those boobs must be new.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

I can't say I remember Tyson all that well but I have noticed he hardly gets any screen time at all. I don't think he's even done one 'confessional' interview. 

If Rob plays like he has been playing, I wouldn't be surprised to find him survive till the merge. After that, well, Colby isn't stupid. That's the first thing you do is get rid of Rob and Colby is clearly a leader on the heroes side.

How many of these players have been on the show three times? It would just those who were on both Fans vs. Favorites and the All-Star season, right? The rest would be just two. This season is both the 3rd and 2nd time respectively.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Tyson did have one of the great confessional moments in the first episode when he suggested Colby get a dress and become a woman after being beat by Coach.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Sirius Black said:


> I can't say I remember Tyson all that well but I have noticed he hardly gets any screen time at all. I don't think he's even done one 'confessional' interview.


He called Colby a woman on the first episode. As a confessional' of course. I don't think he would have the cojones to say it to his face. He's another a-hole, IMO.


----------



## Byteofram (Oct 29, 2004)

Sirius Black said:


> I can't say I remember Tyson all that well but I have noticed he hardly gets any screen time at all. I don't think he's even done one 'confessional' interview.
> 
> If Rob plays like he has been playing, I wouldn't be surprised to find him survive till the merge. After that, well, Colby isn't stupid. That's the first thing you do is get rid of Rob and Colby is clearly a leader on the heroes side.
> 
> How many of these players have been on the show three times? It would just those who were on both Fans vs. Favorites and the All-Star season, right? The rest would be just two. This season is both the 3rd and 2nd time respectively.


A bunch...the ones who had their regular season and were on one of the other all star/favorites seasons. James, Jerri, Rob, Rupert, etc


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Didn't someone flip Jeff the bird? Was that James or Coach?





jradosh said:


> Coach.


Then Jeff told him to take his anger out on the Pirate (Rupert), not him (Jeff).



Sirius Black said:


> How many of these players have been on the show three times? It would just those who were on both Fans vs. Favorites and the All-Star season, right? The rest would be just two. This season is both the 3rd and 2nd time respectively.


Here is a list of who from this season was on what previous seasons.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivor:_Villains_vs._Heros#Contestants


----------



## Byteofram (Oct 29, 2004)

People act like Coach is weak and that people should be able to beat him easily in challenges...Coach is tough and in shape. Coach is just as bad as James though, flipping the bird like that at Jeff. I liked James his previous 2 times on the show, but this season he is just being a dbag. 

Love Rob...he's always been a favorite and glad to see he looks like he's over his illness from the last episode.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah, I used to really hate Rob. This time around, while I still hate his ego, I'm appreciating his astute analysis of the subtleties of the game.
> 
> And it takes a lot for me to say that, because I HATED him.


baby steps Angie


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

betts4 said:


> The challenge was great. Way to go Heroes!
> 
> I loved Russell hiding the machete. It didn't seem to be mentioned until Tribal though.


I am glad Jeff didn't bust him then. Russell is going to do well if he can get his tribe fighting with each other.


----------



## scarpent (Feb 16, 2010)

Sirius Black said:


> How many of these players have been on the show three times? It would just those who were on both Fans vs. Favorites and the All-Star season, right? The rest would be just two. This season is both the 3rd and 2nd time respectively.


If someone was on all-stars, fans/favorites (as a favorite), and on this season, wouldn't this be there 4th season? Original appearance + all-star + favorite + heroes/villans = 4. As it is, I don't think there's anyone who has been on all three of the "returning players" episodes.

(And then there was Stephenie and that other guy who appeared on the following season as another returning player episode, but in any case she is a three-time player, right?)


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Did anyone else notice what some of the comfort items were? I thought I saw one of the immunity idols that James went home with in there.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

goblue97 said:


> Did anyone else notice what some of the comfort items were? I thought I saw one of the immunity idols that James went home with in there.


I didn't notice that, but Cirie talked about her comfort items in one of the clips at cbs.com.



Spoiler



Pictures of her family


----------



## Byteofram (Oct 29, 2004)

scarpent said:


> If someone was on all-stars, fans/favorites (as a favorite), and on this season, wouldn't this be there 4th season? Original appearance + all-star + favorite + heroes/villans = 4. As it is, I don't think there's anyone who has been on all three of the "returning players" episodes.
> 
> (And then there was Stephenie and that other guy who appeared on the following season as another returning player episode, but in any case she is a three-time player, right?)


From what I found on Wikipedia, doesn't look like anyone has done more than 3.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Something about the enemy you know being a better ally than the enemy you don't.


"The Devil you know" is the way I have heard it.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Alright, fess up...

When Jerri said that every time she is around Parvati, she wants to punch her in the face. How many of you added "4 or 5 times!" 

I know I did!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I wouldn't say he's a favorite for me, but I am enjoying his commentary.
> 
> I also wanted to mention I'm annoyed by the only one challenge thing, and not just because it messes me up in our Fantasy league.
> 
> I like the challenges, and enjoy seeing two a show. It's interesting how it affects the dynamics of the groups.


I think I prefer only one challenge per show because it leaves time to show the group dynamics and social manuvereing.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

markz said:


> Alright, fess up...
> 
> When Jerri said that every time she is around Parvati, she wants to punch her in the face. How many of you added "4 or 5 times!"
> 
> I know I did!


One of the reasons I like Jerri more this time around.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Here is EW's always funny recap:

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20346995,00.html

From the recap:



Spoiler



* I'm trying to think if there is any possible way I can describe the matches between Parvati and Candice or Danielle and Amanda without coming off like a complete pervert. I mean, it's half-naked sexpots wrestling each other into the mud, for crying out loud! Whatever I say is just going to get me in trouble. Especially with the wife. Luckily, she doesn't watch the show so she didn't see me rewind and view again in super slow-motion. Like, 4 times. Okay, 5. See, now I sound like a pervert! I told you it was impossible!



Funny stuff!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

markz said:


> While James IS acting like a dbag this season, his throwing of the pad at Randy could have just been an emotional heat of the moment thing. Kinda like Coach showing off and doing his poses and not hearing Jeff call a do-over.


I think Coach celebrating prematurely and James maliciously throwing a heavy, mud caked bag in a prone man's face are 2 very different things. I can't stand James this season and I agree that there may be some roid rage going on.

Almost forgot James yelling at Randy afterward to "get his f'ing old ass outta there" Classy.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

here is a good question from the ew recap:

"Why was Courtney allowed to sit out? For one thing, denying us the hilarity of watching Courtney partake in a strength competition is just plain rude. That is comedy gold right there that you are passing up, producers! But, more importantly, what happened to the rule of not being allowed to sit out the same people in back-to-back challenges? And I know that she sat out the last one because I did a frame-by-frame analysis of her over-enthusiastic hug of fellow non-participant Randy. So what gives? Why was she allowed to sit again? Is there some obscure article in the Survivor competition bylaws that I am overlooking? "


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

markz said:


> Alright, fess up...
> 
> When Jerri said that every time she is around Parvati, she wants to punch her in the face. How many of you added "4 or 5 times!"
> 
> I know I did!


Raising hand!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah, I used to really hate Rob. This time around, while I still hate his ego, I'm appreciating his astute analysis of the subtleties of the game.
> 
> And it takes a lot for me to say that, because I HATED him.


Agreed.

I'm not a Rob fan in general, but perhaps fatherhood has settled him down a bit. I like this version of Rob.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Byteofram said:


> People act like Coach is weak and that people should be able to beat him easily in challenges...Coach is tough and in shape. Coach is just as bad as James though, flipping the bird like that at Jeff. I liked James his previous 2 times on the show, but this season he is just being a dbag.
> 
> Love Rob...he's always been a favorite and glad to see he looks like he's over his illness from the last episode.


Coach broke a rule and then got a do-over?

I was expecting disqualification. Didn't matter this time, but wow. Next game I'll just punch the person in the face, toss them in the mud, then get a do-over.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

It looked like the vote for Randy was unanimous, so did Coach, who is the only one with integrity on the show, fight with every fiber of his being to keep Randy around (like he promised), or did he help vote him off?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

goblue97 said:


> Did anyone else notice what some of the comfort items were? I thought I saw one of the immunity idols that James went home with in there.


I thought I saw a teddy bear.

Yeah, that'll last long in these conditions.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

The James is on steroids thing is a bit extreme guys. If there's proof or rumors, share 'em. 

Otherwise it's just being really frustrated and frayed nerves.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Who voted for Rob?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Who voted for Rob?


Randy voted for Rob. Everyone else (including Coach) voted for Randy.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

K.thx.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

markz said:


> Randy voted for Rob. Everyone else (including Coach) voted for Randy.


...and that was some weird "message" from Randy to Rob that Rob should get rid of Parvati next?

or some strange thinking like that?


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

hefe said:


> I know Rob is a polarizing character, but I like him on this show. He is wise.





YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah, I used to really hate Rob. This time around, while I still hate his ego, I'm appreciating his astute analysis of the subtleties of the game.
> 
> And it takes a lot for me to say that, because I HATED him.





vertigo235 said:


> I wasn't a big fan the first time around either, but he's one of may favs in this one. But he's a lot different now.


There's really no way to deny his ability to read folks and his "smahts" in the game


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

goblue97 said:


> Did anyone else notice what some of the comfort items were? I thought I saw one of the immunity idols that James went home with in there.





heySkippy said:


> I didn't notice that, but Cirie talked about her comfort items in one of the clips at cbs.com.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was also something from Colby that I didn't see. He mentioned it on Rachel Ray when he was on a few weeks ago.



Spoiler



his infamous Texas flag from S2


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

tiams said:


> here is a good question from the ew recap:
> 
> "Why was Courtney allowed to sit out? For one thing, denying us the hilarity of watching Courtney partake in a strength competition is just plain rude. That is comedy gold right there that you are passing up, producers! But, more importantly, what happened to the rule of not being allowed to sit out the same people in back-to-back challenges? And I know that she sat out the last one because I did a frame-by-frame analysis of her over-enthusiastic hug of fellow non-participant Randy. So what gives? Why was she allowed to sit again? Is there some obscure article in the Survivor competition bylaws that I am overlooking? "


I don't recall Probst saying anything about back-to-back challenges last time, I'd have to go back and watch again.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> Did Danielle grow some boobs since her first time on the show?


I couldn't tell you. I'm still trying to remember a single thing about her from her previous season. I have no idea who she is.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> The James is on steroids thing is a bit extreme guys. If there's proof or rumors, share 'em.


It's not proof by any means, but it's the simplest explanation for the muscles + temper. I mean, it's possible to look like that without using steroids, but IMO a majority of guys built like that do look like that use steroids to get that way.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> It's not proof by any means, but it's the simplest explanation for the muscles + temper. I mean, it's possible to look like that without using steroids, but IMO a majority of guys built like that do look like that use steroids to get that way.


I hear ya.

But he doesn't look any bigger this season than he was last. Does he look bigger to you?

And he does manual labor for a living, so I thought his muscles were natural.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

Poor Stephanie is now stuck at Ponderosa with Sugar and Randy.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

TheDewAddict said:


> Poor Stephanie is now stuck at Ponderosa with Sugar and Randy.


Is everyone on the jury this year? They usually send the non-jury members home don't they?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Is everyone on the jury this year? They usually send the non-jury members home don't they?


I thought they get an extended vacation.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

EscapeGoat said:


> I think Rob looks better this season because he's surrounded by players more despicable than him. It's easy to look like the good guy when Tyson the Tool is on your team.


I'm not sure how you can say Tyson's presence is making Rob look better this season, since outside of challenges, we've probably only seen a combined total of 90 seconds of Tyson on screen this season. I wonder if that means he's going far, so there will be more time to showcase him later.


uncdrew said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I'm not a Rob fan in general, but perhaps fatherhood has settled him down a bit. I like this version of Rob.


I'm not sure he's really had time for fatherhood to settle him down. IIRC, he left to film the show less than a month after his kid was born.


tiams said:


> here is a good question from the ew recap:
> 
> "Why was Courtney allowed to sit out? For one thing, denying us the hilarity of watching Courtney partake in a strength competition is just plain rude. That is comedy gold right there that you are passing up, producers! But, more importantly, what happened to the rule of not being allowed to sit out the same people in back-to-back challenges? And I know that she sat out the last one because I did a frame-by-frame analysis of her over-enthusiastic hug of fellow non-participant Randy. So what gives? Why was she allowed to sit again? Is there some obscure article in the Survivor competition bylaws that I am overlooking? "


I'm guessing that when there is only one challenge in an episode (or in back to back episodes), they set that rule aside because it doesn't really allow a tribe to strategize with the weaker players sitting out the immunity challenge but not the reward challenge, etc. Or it could just be as simple as the producers want to make the most entertaining and competitive show, and they know that Courtney competing in any one-on-one challenges would be worthless, so they attempt to make the show better by letting her sit out as many as possible.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Is everyone on the jury this year? They usually send the non-jury members home don't they?





hefe said:


> I thought they get an extended vacation.


They never send anyone home until the whole show is over, then they all go home together. Sometimes, those players voted off before the jury just sit around at Loser Lodge the entire time, and sometimes the show lets them go on vacations to non-US locales (there were reports from one season that people saw 3-4 eliminated contestants travelling together in South America).


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

Sorry, I didn't mean Ponderosa, I meant Loser Lodge.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

David Platt said:


> I couldn't tell you. I'm still trying to remember a single thing about her from her previous season. I have no idea who she is.


And if she had those the last time she was on, I think we'd remember her better. Just sayin'.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> And if she had those the last time she was on, I think we'd remember her better. Just sayin'.


Actually, here's a picture of her from the CBS website from her season:










I'd say she had them back then as well.

Which is odd, because Wikipedia shows that she was on Survivor: Panama, with Shane (crazy wooden blackberry guy) and Cirie, and she made the final jury and finished as runner-up to Aras. I don't really remember her either, but it sure seems like we should.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> But he doesn't look any bigger this season than he was last. Does he look bigger to you?


No, not really. He was big and cut the last time also.



> And he does manual labor for a living, so I thought his muscles were natural.


What kind of manual labor? The show bills him as a grave digger, but I expect grave diggers use backhoes just like anyone else who needs to dig a deep hole.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> What kind of manual labor? The show bills him as a grave digger, but I expect grave diggers use backhoes just like anyone else who needs to dig a deep hole.


Exactly, and you don't get muscles like that from manual labor anyway. Manual labor muscles are more lean and less bulk. Those are "gym muscles."


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

It had to have killed Probst to NOT give anything away last night when he found out that the machete "grew legs and just walked away". He had to suspect that Russell had something to do with it. I can only imagine the kind of drama that would have caused back at camp I don't understand why they didn't show that at all.

Russell didn't learn from his first time (though to be fair, how could he, he hadn't seen his season air). He's playing a good strategic game, but his social game is still at the bottom of the barrel.

I'm also surprised that Russell was so easily dispatched by Tom during that challenge. I figured with his low center of gravity he would have been a lock to win.

Goes to show the fire that the Heroes had coming into that challenge to go undefeated. Rob, Russell, Coach - they should have had a much better chance up against their competition than they did. Especially Coach up against broken-toed Rupert.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I'm also surprised that Russell was so easily dispatched by Tom during that challenge. I figured with his low center of gravity he would have been a lock to win.


Russel would have done better, but when he turned to move out of Tom's way, he stupidly put his back toward Tom, and Tom took advantage of that before Russell could recover.

How funny was it when Coach was telling one of his legendary stories and Rob said, "Coach, is this the same story we heard last night? Sounds eerily similah."


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

From Probst's blog, about James:



> Look, Ive been a big fan of James from day one. I voted for him to be on Fans vs. Favorites and I voted for him to be on Heroes vs. Villains and up until this season I would have referred to him with affectionate phrases like James the Gentle Giant. Yeah those days are gone.
> 
> I dont know if James was going through something personal like trying to quit smoking or if he had a bad rash nobody knew about but something has definitely changed.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

The heroes won the challenge because there was no puzzles involved.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

By the way, here's the link to Probst's blog this week:

http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/02/26/jeff-probst-blogs-survivor-episode-3/

(I know I always appreciate when it's posted here.)

And just to clear up a previous question, here's what Jeff had to say about Courtney sitting out in back-to-back challenges:



> Side note: Some of you may be wondering about the sit-out rule pertaining to back-to-back challenges. That rule only applies within an episode. Each new episode it starts fresh. Typically we have two challenges within an episode, but not always. So Courtney was able to sit out the last challenge (last week's episode) and sit out again in this week's challenge (new episode.) Hope that clears up any questions.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> No, not really. He was big and cut the last time also.
> 
> What kind of manual labor? The show bills him as a grave digger, but I expect grave diggers use backhoes just like anyone else who needs to dig a deep hole.


I think they use backhoes when there's room for a backhoe. Otherwise they do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> By the way, here's the link to Probst's blog this week:
> 
> http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/02/26/jeff-probst-blogs-survivor-episode-3/
> 
> (I know I always appreciate when it's posted here.)


Thanks! I have been waiting for it!


----------



## scarpent (Feb 16, 2010)

omnibus said:


> I think they use backhoes when there's room for a backhoe. Otherwise they do it the old fashioned way.


That sounds plausible. But still, as someone else pointed out, those are gym muscles.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Who here really believes that after James was on multiple seasons of _Survivor_ that he's STILL a grave digger???

Maybe it is just jock-itch, or people in camp mercilessly ragging on him for his past Immunity faux-pas, but his attitude this season is sure as heck darker/meaner/angrier/something than it had been on past seasons.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not sure he's really had time for fatherhood to settle him down. IIRC, he left to film the show less than a month after his kid was born.


I can't speak for every father, but I know I started seeing things differently the minute I knew I was going to be a father. It didn't start after my daughter was born.

tk


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> No, not really. He was big and cut the last time also.
> 
> What kind of manual labor? The show bills him as a grave digger, but I expect grave diggers use backhoes just like anyone else who needs to dig a deep hole.





DevdogAZ said:


> Exactly, and you don't get muscles like that from manual labor anyway. Manual labor muscles are more lean and less bulk. Those are "gym muscles."




Sure, he doesn't dig them with a shovel. It's still a manual labor job.

And landscapers don't use reel lawnmowers any more. And construction guys have power nailers and don't use hammers.

He's still probably lugging around things and doing a lot of manual labor. While it's pretty clear he also works out, that job of being active and moving does do a lot. And that makes getting ripped a lot easier than when you sit at a desk all day.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> Who here really believes that after James was on multiple seasons of _Survivor_ that he's STILL a grave digger???


*raises hand*

I do.

Maybe I'm missing the point, but what else would he be doing? He's no celebrity, and I doubt anyone watched the show and thought "I want to hire him".


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pendragn said:


> I can't speak for every father, but I know I started seeing things differently the minute I knew I was going to be a father. It didn't start after my daughter was born.
> 
> tk


I would agree with that. I'm sure it's had an effect on him. I was simply pointing out that prior to going to Samoa, he hadn't had much experience as a father.


uncdrew said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I do.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing the point, but what else would he be doing? He's no celebrity, and I doubt anyone watched the show and thought "I want to hire him".


Also, IIRC from the China season, wasn't it a family business or something? Like his father is a grave digger and so is he because they own or manage the cemetary? Not that a son couldn't decide to do something different from his father, but I seem to recall it was a little more involved than that.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I would agree with that. I'm sure it's had an effect on him. I was simply pointing out that prior to going to Samoa, he hadn't had much experience as a father.
> 
> Also, IIRC from the China season, wasn't it a family business or something? Like his father is a grave digger and so is he because they own or manage the cemetary? Not that a son couldn't decide to do something different from his father, but I seem to recall it was a little more involved than that.


Yup, it's a family business and he runs it. He's probably not going anywhere for a while.

tk


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

pendragn said:


> Yup, it's a family business and he runs it. He's probably not going anywhere for a while.
> 
> tk


Perhaps anger management classes.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

jking said:


> Perhaps anger management classes.


He should talk to the boss about getting the company to pay for it.

tk


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

pendragn said:


> Yup, it's a family business and he runs it. He's probably not going anywhere for a while.


OK, so James is a grave digger like Russell is an oil man. I understand now. 

(comment not directed at anybody in particular-pendragn only quoted because he provided the clarification)


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

pendragn said:


> He should talk to the boss about getting the company to pay for it.
> 
> tk


It's ok to be angry at dead people.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

during the challenge, I wondered what the rule would be if James shoved Randy so hard, that Randy flew past the mud and not landed in it 

not that it would have mattered, but the Villains should have put a woman on James (conceding the point) and used Randy on one of the girls...


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Anubys said:


> during the challenge, I wondered what the rule would be if James shoved Randy so hard, that Randy flew past the mud and not landed in it
> 
> not that it would have mattered, but the Villains should have put a woman on James (conceding the point) and used Randy on one of the girls...


Which would have been even funnier, cause one of the girls would probably have beat Randy too.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Byteofram said:


> Love Rob...he's always been a favorite and glad to see he looks like he's over his illness from the last episode.


I actually thought he still had quite a vacant look in his face at tribal council, indicating he was still pretty sick. Not that Colby wouldn't have beat him anyway at the challenge, but Rob might have put up a better fight if he wasn't still a little ill.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

JLucPicard said:


> Who here really believes that after James was on multiple seasons of _Survivor_ that he's STILL a grave digger???
> 
> Maybe it is just jock-itch, or people in camp mercilessly ragging on him for his past Immunity faux-pas, but his attitude this season is sure as heck darker/meaner/angrier/something than it had been on past seasons.


He keeps saying "I like to WIN!". I can't recall, but was he on one of the dominant tribes the last couple times around? Maybe this is his first taste of the "other side" of Survivor?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

pendragn said:


> I can't speak for every father, but I know I started seeing things differently the minute I knew I was going to be a father. It didn't start after my daughter was born.
> 
> tk


Same here. He's also been married for awhile, and tends to mellow out a guy too. You learn to keep your mouth shut when it's not going to do you any good to speak and I know for me, I'm a lot more willing to compromise these days. I think I've learned more about dealing with (sometimes difficult) people more since I had a wife and kids than I learned in all the previous years of my life.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

markz said:


> Alright, fess up...
> 
> When Jerri said that every time she is around Parvati, she wants to punch her in the face. How many of you added "4 or 5 times!"
> 
> I know I did!


There's something I'd like to do to Parvati, but doesn't involve punching.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

James' threat should be 

"I'll bury you!!!"


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> James' threat should be
> 
> "I'll bury you!!!"


I see what you did there, and I dig it.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Anubys said:


> not that it would have mattered, but the Villains should have put a woman on James (conceding the point) and used Randy on one of the girls...


Jeff said before the challenge that the Villians had to sit out two women, so I think it may have been required that there be same sex opponents. But I like your idea, though I'm not so sure James would have done anything differently if they HAD done that.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> Jeff said before the challenge that the Villians had to sit out two women, so I think it may have been required that there be same sex opponents. But I like your idea, though I'm not so sure James would have done anything differently if they HAD done that.


I guess my general point is that I wonder how much leeway they get in setting up the matchups...sometimes, you just concede a point and it gets you ahead...Rob would have beaten a lot of people on the heroes, for example, just not Colby...I probably would have conceded Colby and James and gotten easy points against others by having a superior matchup...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I wouldn't say he's a favorite for me, but I am enjoying his commentary.
> 
> I also wanted to mention I'm annoyed by the only one challenge thing, and not just because it messes me up in our Fantasy league.
> 
> I like the challenges, and enjoy seeing two a show. It's interesting how it affects the dynamics of the groups.


I'm with you on being annoyed by only one challenge. I love the challenges and am extremely bummed that they've been having only 1 per ep. Hope they go back to 2 soon.



heySkippy said:


> Tyson did have one of the great confessional moments in the first episode when he suggested Colby get a dress and become a woman after being beat by Coach.


I hated Tyson when he was on before until he got voted out. He's got a great sarcastic sense of humor. When he was in the game it seemed like he was an obnoxious jerk, but once he got to Ponderosa it became apparent that he was just playing it up for the camera and was actually down to earth and funny.



heySkippy said:


> It's not proof by any means, but it's the simplest explanation for the muscles + temper. I mean, it's possible to look like that without using steroids, but IMO a majority of guys built like that do look like that use steroids to get that way.


BF and I were commenting on this last night. It seemed to us that James was bigger than he was in the previous seasons. Dalton has even call it "roid rage" in his EW commentaries.

I think that James probably decided he needed to change up his game play this time. The last 2 times he's been hoodwinked by the pretty girls. I think maybe that was his issue with Stephanie....get her out before she could get him out.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> James' threat should be
> 
> "I'll bury you!!!"





hefe said:


> I see what you did there, and I dig it.


Not me. I thought his statement was very grave.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Peter000 said:


> Not me. I thought his statement was very grave.


I think we are out of Synonyms for "Grave". We'll have to lay this to rest now.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

bareyb said:


> I think we are out of Synonyms for "Grave". We'll have to lay this to rest now.


RIP


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

all the grave humor is killing me


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> all the grave humor is killing me


it'll be the death of us yet..


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

That's the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

scarpent said:


> That sounds plausible. But still, as someone else pointed out, those are gym muscles.


If you think about the actions required to dig a hole, shoveling heavy loads of dirt out of a deep hole, the motions aren't all that different from curling (and I don't mean the winter olympics kind)


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

pendragn said:


> I can't speak for every father, but I know I started seeing things differently the minute I knew I was going to be a father. It didn't start after my daughter was born.


I was going to post the same. My wife is currently 4.5 months pregnant with our first child, and even that much changes my outlook.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I'm with you on being annoyed by only one challenge. I love the challenges and am extremely bummed that they've been having only 1 per ep. Hope they go back to 2 soon.


Now see, I'm actually liking the one challenge thing. I've been so annoyed with challenges the last several seasons because it seemed like they showed us such small parts of them a lot of times. I'd rather than spend more time and show us more of a single challenge (I would have liked to see more of the first episode challenge). Plus, with a lot more of the personalities being better known this time (rather than a lot of players we don't get to know until halfway through), it helps to spend more time at camp.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I would like to see more tribal council talk. They film for a couple hours but then only use 10 minutes. I wonder just what is talked about.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

LordKronos said:


> Now see, I'm actually liking the one challenge thing. I've been so annoyed with challenges the last several seasons because it seemed like they showed us such small parts of them a lot of times. I'd rather than spend more time and show us more of a single challenge (I would have liked to see more of the first episode challenge). Plus, with a lot more of the personalities being better known this time (rather than a lot of players we don't get to know until halfway through), it helps to spend more time at camp.


Glad someone's happy, but I'd rather it was me.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

jay_man2 said:


> dianebrat said:
> 
> 
> > Jebberwocky! said:
> ...


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

jay_man2 said:


> That's the final nail in the coffin.


What are you interring?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I thought this thread would have died out by now.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Someone would resurrect it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Rob has really become a mastermind of this game. I would also enjoy reading a blog from him regarding his insights. 

btw...Amanda is still hot!


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Rob has really become a mastermind of this game. I would also enjoy reading a blog from him regarding his insights.
> 
> btw...Amanda is still hot!


In this episode there were a couple of scenes, though brief, with her in all her glory and something just clicked with me. I've now decided to get on to the Amanda bandwagon. Move over.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm also on the Amanda train, so much so that I no longer feel safe mentioning how hot she is out loud - every time she comes on screen.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

scarpent said:


> That sounds plausible. But still, as someone else pointed out, those are gym muscles.


Herschal Walker has gym muscles but has never lifted weights.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I am surprised Parvati's name is being thrown around already. Yes she is a threat and one of the top threats but this is your tribe's first Tribal and only the third in the game. Getting rid of her now I think is a little too premature. Seeing Randy go wasn't to sad or shocking but I think I would have gone with Courtney above Randy but I believe their thinking is that next week in the challenge(s) they will have to sit out one of their men to make the teams "balanced"


----------



## tcristy (Feb 11, 2005)

After watching the secret scenes on CBS.com, I'm surprised they didnt show more of the machete aftermath and just how successful it turned out to be on the episode. Maybe they thought it gave away to much clue as to who was going home, but its one of the better scenes I've seen in a while.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> James took him out in two seconds, further humiliating him was not cool.


For anyone else, I'd agree but it was Randy a card carrying member and founder of Jackasses of America.

I figured that was what the objection was and I get it in principle but this is a game and winning is the goal. In some games humiliation is a good thing, he might think that way. He's wrong since it pisses off the jury but I can see his point of view.

Mostly, I just think all the fame has gone to his head and turned him into a bully.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

James has commented that he doesn't work out.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

JLucPicard said:


> Who here really believes that after James was on multiple seasons of _Survivor_ that he's STILL a grave digger???
> 
> Maybe it is just jock-itch, or people in camp mercilessly ragging on him for his past Immunity faux-pas, but his attitude this season is sure as heck darker/meaner/angrier/something than it had been on past seasons.


Well he might be a little too focused I guess. His first trip, he got blindsided and until Fans Vs. Favs, he was the title holder for Dumbest Survivor Ever.

His second trip out he was pulled for medical reasons.

Third time is the charm, and perhaps he's just a little too gung-ho about wanting to win this one. Probst is right though - the big loveable teddy bear James isn't the one that's playing this time around. I forget who said it, but one of the Villians called it out - James is on the wrong team this season.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

brianric said:


> There's something I'd like to do to Parvati, but doesn't involve punching.


Four or five times?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

tcristy said:


> After watching the secret scenes on CBS.com, I'm surprised they didnt show more of the machete aftermath and just how successful it turned out to be on the episode. Maybe they thought it gave away to much clue as to who was going home, but its one of the better scenes I've seen in a while.


What did they show? I can't watch it right now.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> What did they show? I can't watch it right now.


I can't watch it either but I am very curious. I thought that was something that should have caused more fervor than they showed.


----------



## tcristy (Feb 11, 2005)

Spoiler



A group was sitting on the beach wondering what happened to the machete when Rob mentioned Randy might be nasty enough to have done something with it. Russel fanned the flames and got everyone riled up over this. Multiple people then went and confronted Randy over the machete and he took it badly. Randy telling Coach to kiss his ass when Coach begged him to return the machete was priceless!



http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor/video/?pid=eiawvbfKOqJd_f9mWwvOlwjsw9CYqpoC&vs=homepage&play=true


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Ok, so why did Russell hide the machete?

Part of me thinks it was a great move, part of me thinks it was stupid. What did he gain? There was plenty of conflict already, and it wasn't like he needed to divert attention off him?

Now they'll all be weaker and more likely to lose challenges. And people might soon suspect him.

I'm not sure if it was that smart.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

He wanted to stir things up.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Ok, so why did Russell hide the machete?
> 
> Part of me thinks it was a great move, part of me thinks it was stupid. What did he gain? There was plenty of conflict already, and it wasn't like he needed to divert attention off him?
> 
> ...


His strategy is that the more contention within the tribe, the more he'll be able to take advantage of that by being able to manipulate people. It worked well the last time (although I'm not sure it was due to anything Russell did).


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> His strategy is that the more contention within the tribe, the more he'll be able to take advantage of that by being able to manipulate people. It worked well the last time (although I'm not sure it was due to anything Russell did).


Plus he can also "find" the machete later and be a hero.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> His strategy is that the more contention within the tribe, the more he'll be able to take advantage of that by being able to manipulate people. It worked well the last time (although I'm not sure it was due to anything Russell did).


Gotcha. To that degree I suppose it worked. I'm not yet ready to say it's given Russell an advantage of any kind, but we'll see...



laria said:


> Plus he can also "find" the machete later and be a hero.


Yes, but that could be very dangerous. Whoever finds it will get some fingers pointed their way.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Russell could say he was looking for the immunity idol and found it!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> Russell could say he was looking for the immunity idol and found it!


or that it was Randy who buried it and he's the hero for finding it...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> or that it was Randy who buried it and he's the hero for finding it...


I dunno...

He should leave it be IMHO.

If Russell came back with the machete I'd be paying very close attention to him going forward. Just too fishy...


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

tcristy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> A group was sitting on the beach wondering what happened to the machete when Rob mentioned Randy might be nasty enough to have done something with it. Russel fanned the flames and got everyone riled up over this. Multiple people then went and confronted Randy over the machete and he took it badly. Randy telling Coach to kiss his ass when Coach begged him to return the machete was priceless!


 I can't for the life of me figure out why they wouldn't have shown this. Especially with the vote ending up the way it did. A definite head scratcher.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

TampaThunder said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out why they wouldn't have shown this. Especially with the vote ending up the way it did. A definite head scratcher.


Because then the suspense of tribal council wouldn't be there at all.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> Because then the suspense of tribal council wouldn't be there at all.


Exactly. They often leave some of the best material on the cutting room floor in order to keep the viewer guessing about who might be going home at Tribal. It's pretty lame, IMO. If the tribe is that united against a single player, I want to see what caused it. I'm certainly not going to turn the show off early just because I know that Randy's leaving.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah, unfortunately they do leave out some good stuff so they can try to keep the tribal vote outcome unknown.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I was wondering why, per the TV edit, there seemed to be little fallout from the incident. now we know.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

The vote at tribal council is not what I watch the show for. I don't care if I know who is going. It's all the stuff that leads up to it that makes the show entertaining. That doesn't mean I wouldn't want to be surprised now and then, but don't butcher the show to trick us.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Another annoying thing about the way they edit it is they make people look like idiots. For example, they show Coach saying how he'll fight for Randy and that he (Coach) is honorable. Then they show Coach voting Randy out. Without any additional information, they've just made Coach look like a complete liar.* When in reality, there were clearly intervening events that caused Coach (and everyone else) to change his mind, yet we were denied the ability to see that.

*Yes, I know Coach is a big liar anyway, but they don't need to edit his comments out of context just to make him look even more ridiculous. He'll do that just fine on his own.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> Yes, but that could be very dangerous. Whoever finds it will get some fingers pointed their way.


He could put it someplace and arrange to find it when he's with someone else.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

laria said:


> He could put it someplace and arrange to find it when he's with someone else.


or arrange for someone else to find it and cast suspicion their way.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

This is why I'm happy that CBS is putting more clips up on their site than in prior seasons. I'd like to see this trend continue.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> or arrange for someone else to find it and cast suspicion their way.


That would be interesting.

Even just blatantly putting it someone's pack. That would liven things up.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Thanks for sharing that clip. Good stuff.
I'm hoping Russell burns Boston Rob's Red Sox hat next.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> They often leave some of the best material on the cutting room floor in order to keep the viewer guessing about who might be going home at Tribal.





heySkippy said:


> This is why I'm happy that CBS is putting more clips up on their site than in prior seasons. I'd like to see this trend continue.


Ding, ding, ding, ding.

My take - especially because there seem to be more now than last year - was that a (big?) part of this was the idea of generating web traffic on their site. Maybe not the main reason (or maybe so?), but it certainly doesn't hurt 'em.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> Ding, ding, ding, ding.
> 
> My take - especially because there seem to be more now than last year - was that a (big?) part of this was the idea of generating web traffic on their site. Maybe not the main reason (or maybe so?), but it certainly doesn't hurt 'em.


If that's the case, why don't they prominently advertise it during/after the episode airs: "If you're confused about how the tribe voted this week, go to CBS.com to watch a deleted scene that will put it all in context!" or "Want to know more about what happened with the lost machete? Check out this week's deleted scene on CBS.com!"


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> If that's the case, why don't they prominently advertise it during/after the episode airs: "If you're confused about how the tribe voted this week, go to CBS.com to watch a deleted scene that will put it all in context!" or "Want to know more about what happened with the lost machete? Check out this week's deleted scene on CBS.com!"


Good idea.

I had no idea there were "secret clips"


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Can't wait to get home and check out that webclip!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

btw...if you do "become a fan" of Survivor on Facebook they do send out links to clips. I assume they are the same clips everybody can see on their website.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

There's usually an "exclusive" deleted scene on EW.com as well, at the end of Dalton Ross' recap each week. I've never watched it (or any of the ones on CBS.com), but I know there are a lot of additional clips out there.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> My take - especially because there seem to be more now than last year - was that a (big?) part of this was the idea of generating web traffic on their site. Maybe not the main reason (or maybe so?), but it certainly doesn't hurt 'em.


If that's their game, they should consider not showing me the same freaking commercial Every. Single. Time. I can't even remember what mobile phone company it is and I already hate them.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

That clip was a very strange one to leave out. I understand them not wanting to telegraph who was going to be voted off but for every one person that would've "known" it was going to be Randy there would be two that would swear that the clip was an intentional misdirect. It would've been great if they had shown that clip and not the one of Russell hiding the machete. Then we all could've been wondering where the machete was.

But to show him hiding the machete and *not* a major result of that action just befuddles me. But I'm easily befuddled.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

heySkippy said:


> This is why I'm happy that CBS is putting more clips up on their site than in prior seasons. I'd like to see this trend continue.


What I would *really* like to see is more of the Tribal Council. Sure, there would be plenty of it that is bland and boring, but to see it all would be interesting.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

TampaThunder said:


> That clip was a very strange one to leave out. I understand them not wanting to telegraph who was going to be voted off but for every one person that would've "known" it was going to be Randy there would be two that would swear that the clip was an intentional misdirect. It would've been great if they had shown that clip and not the one of Russell hiding the machete. Then we all could've been wondering where the machete was.
> 
> But to show him hiding the machete and *not* a major result of that action just befuddles me. But I'm easily befuddled.


Maybe they will shoehorn that clip in in this week's episode?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Necromancer2006 said:


> What I would *really* like to see is more of the Tribal Council. Sure, there would be plenty of it that is bland and boring, but to see it all would be interesting.


I don't understand why we don't get a stream of every second and every camera...kind of like that Jim Carey movie (I forget the name just now)...and let us pick and choose what we want to watch!

just think: Amanda, 24 hours a day


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anubys said:


> ...just think: Amanda, 24 hours a day


I just need a few minutes!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Maybe they will shoehorn that clip in in this week's episode?


They can't really do that, because it sounds like Randy played a major role in that controversy, and now he's gone.


Anubys said:


> I don't understand why we don't get a stream of every second and every camera...kind of like that Jim Carey movie (I forget the name just now)...and let us pick and choose what we want to watch!


The Truman Show.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I just need a few minutes!


I prefer a life time.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Necromancer2006 said:


> What I would *really* like to see is more of the Tribal Council. Sure, there would be plenty of it that is bland and boring, but to see it all would be interesting.


Really? I get so angry every week because it seems like the show is 25% island life and then 25% challenge and then 50% tribal council. I think tribal council is way too long (counting the buildup to it.)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

NoThru22 said:


> Really? I get so angry every week because it seems like the show is 25% island life and then 25% challenge and then 50% tribal council. I think tribal council is way too long (counting the buildup to it.)


Wait, you're saying that in a normal week with two challenges, that the second challenge is over by 30 minutes past the hour and that the final 30 minutes is all about strategizing and then TC? I don't think they've ever devoted that much of an episode to TC before.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

I think the most they've ever had on a Tribal Council was during a tie several several seasons ago - and even then, it wasn't more than 15 minutes combined between commercial breaks.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Necromancer2006 said:


> What I would *really* like to see is more of the Tribal Council. Sure, there would be plenty of it that is bland and boring, but to see it all would be interesting.


I'm the opposite. I usually 30 second skip through most of tribal council until Jeff starts reading the votes. I like camp life, and challenges, but no necessarily the bickering.


----------

